

While You Slept, They Hacked - jordanmessina
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/23/while-you-slept-they-hacked-tcdisrupt/

======
loso
I got there at two in the afternoon and left at two in the morning. I couldn't
stay up and I was making simple mistakes that cost me an hour of work. Should
have got more sleep the night before. But it was fun and I learned a lot. I
saw my first 3D printer in person and was amazed.

------
edw519
While they hacked, I rested up for a day of real work.

I think what these people did all night was really cool; if I wasn't so busy
I'd almost consider giving it a try myself sometime.

But please don't think that this was anything more than a publicity stunt and
whatever you do, please don't call them "hacker gladiators".

~~~
starkfist
You rested up for a day of real work on a Sunday, which starts off with hacker
news?

~~~
robryan
What kind of day of real work doesn't start with hacker news :P

~~~
tortilla
Eggs, toast, coffee, and HN. Just like my grandpa used to do.

:)

------
andrewpbrett
you can watch the results here: [http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/23/watch-the-
tcdisrupt-hackers...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/23/watch-the-tcdisrupt-
hackers-strut-their-stuff/)

~~~
robryan
The common thread in most of these is Twitter, some decent ones though given
the time restrictions.

------
jrockway
It's fun when lawyers write about programmers. (Do I get bonus points for
staying up late hacking almost every night, and doing the same all day at
work? Oh no, I forgot, that's boring.)

------
cianestro
Actually you can identify something with Google by just using a picture Mr.
Hacker-in-the-video-who-said-you-couldn't guy:

<http://www.google.com/mobile/goggles/#text>

------
danielharan
"Capture the spirit"

"Gladiators"

"Absurd night"

Yep, that seems pretty accurate. How did we end up being caricatured and
accepting this representation, and doing stupid, risky things to get into
conferences for free?

~~~
ojbyrne
That's all hot air (Techcrunch's main product). Outside of that it was
actually a fun experience, and I got to meet some interesting people. I didn't
accomplish much, nor did I really care about the prizes.

------
joubert
I was going to go (I was registered), but in the end, I preferred to spend
half the day doodling around Madison Sq Park, and the rest of the day hacking
on some new code for my startup.

------
Luyt
At the end of the clip, I saw some hackers sleeping too ;-)

------
expertcs
playing games with your voice-Awesome!!!

~~~
thesystemis
my team worked on that. here I am beating level one:

<http://vimeo.com/11956359>

we also hooked up blink detection (blink and mario jumps) and eye tracker
(based on our open source eyetracker: eyewriter.org)

~~~
thesystemis
short video to our presentation which shows the other hacks --
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMNtrLcbCNk>

------
jgg
I know the term "hacker" has been brutally misused for years, but _damn_.

